# Al Haymon 2014 'Advisory Agreement' Leaked



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Haymon 'advisory agreement': (AdvisoryAgreementreHaymonSports,LLC121114)



> This is what one boxing insider had to say about it:
> 
> â€œHe is refining his agreements as he moves forward. The question that comes to mind is: How could Al possibly breach this contract? The only thing he is obligated to do is give the fighter his advice. He is not even required to get them a fight. And to the extent that he has promised to publicize their careers (which is impossible to quantify), the fighter must reimburse his expenses!!! Don King had absolutely nothing on this guy! At least Don used to promise them fights. If he breached and they had a good lawyer, his fighters could get out of their deals. There is no way out of this contract that I can see, other than to bring a Muhammad Ali Act violation suit based on the premise that he is actually doing the job of promoter while masquerading as an â€˜adviser.â€™
> 
> If a fighter who already has a manager signs this, by the way, he will be giving up a fee to the manager plus 15% before paying for training expenses and paying a trainer. Don King would blush.â€


It was released as part of a more in depth article by Steve Kim where he spoke to Stephen Edwards, trainer and co-manager of Julian Williams. It's an interesting read: http://ucnlive.com/working-haymon/


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It is shady indeed. The only fighter I saw upset with him was Andre Dirrell, who left him but later resigned.

Fans and other promoters hate him, but fighters seem to love him so far


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

what does pbf pay him?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

That's pretty mental.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> what does pbf pay him?


What's to say he does, really?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, crazy stuff in there... Fighters under him clearly need to continue winning, since they sign for years and he's not obligated to get you fights.. And did I read anytime they fight for a belt or get signed to a network the contract with him is automatically extended?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: At the no obligation to get fights, ridiculous automatic extensions and expenses claims.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Racketeering at it's finest.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This hits all of the red flags you learn in the most basic contract law class.

Terms are not clear, services rendered are not itemized, duration of the contract is not clear, means of terminating the agreement are not clear.

Holy shit it would take an absolute idiot to sign one of these things.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

5 year minimum term
automatic 2 year extension on winning a world title or signing a deal with a network
no obligation to get fights
fighter cannot enter any contrct without written permission from Haymon
Haymon has the sole power of choosing the promoter the figher signs with. Fighter has *zero* say in the matter.
fighter pays Haymon for expenses Haymon incurs doing his job
Haymon has the say in everything; public appearances, endorsements, sponsors that are in any way related to their boxing career

:lucius :lucius :lucius :lucius


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Rooster said:


> 5 year minimum term
> automatic 2 year extension on winning a world title or signing a deal with a network
> no obligation to get fights
> fighter cannot enter any contrct without written permission from Haymon
> ...


Haymon seen here in a recent photo with his newest signings:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Motherfuckers will sign anything with the promise of big money. Thing is, I don't hear any of his fighters ever complain about him, crazy. He has the opportunity to fuck each and every one of them, so he must not be, for us to not hear complaints.. But shit I'd be scared to lose bad while signed to him.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Damn, crazy stuff in there... Fighters under him clearly need to continue winning, since they sign for years and he's not obligated to get you fights.. And did I read anytime they fight for a belt or get signed to a network the contract with him is automatically extended?


Its not hard to keep winning when they all fight tomato cans.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kush said:


> Its not hard to keep winning when they all fight tomato cans.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kush said:


> Its not hard to keep winning when they all fight tomato cans.


Lara is with Haymon and he's fought a pretty damn good run of opposition.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooster said:


> 5 year minimum term
> automatic 2 year extension on winning a world title or signing a deal with a network
> no obligation to get fights
> fighter cannot enter any contrct without written permission from Haymon
> ...


So, explains what many suspected when Kid C vacated then. No matter how much he wanted that fight........


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Lara is with Haymon and he's fought a pretty damn good run of opposition.


Read the article I linked in the OP. Edwards suggests that the reason a lot of Haymon's fighters have poor opposition is due to their trainers/managers, not because Haymon is pushing in that direction.

http://ucnlive.com/working-haymon/


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Read the article I linked in the OP. Edwards suggests that the reason a lot of Haymon's fighters have poor opposition is due to their trainers/managers, not because Haymon is pushing in that direction.
> 
> http://ucnlive.com/working-haymon/


Yeah I read it my post was in response to that spastic Kush who fanboys Canelo yet seemed under the impression all haymon fighters always fight tomato cans.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rooster said:


> 5 year minimum term
> automatic 2 year extension on winning a world title or signing a deal with a network
> no obligation to get fights
> *fighter cannot enter any contrct without written permission from Haymon*
> ...


Those three things I highlighted are SPECIFICALLY the rights / duties of a manager. If those are in the contract, then Haymon is de facto a manager and if the contrct specifically refers to him as an "adviser," then any decent lawyer can rip this to shreds.

Being 30 years in the music business, I know a thing or two about shady contracts.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Are you fucking kidding me this contract is ridiculous andy champ or high profile fighter basically has a contract for life with this guy with no chance of breaking free of it @Rooster you have to wina world title to extend the contract? From what i read you only need to compete in a world title fight which is especially bad since as a champ you ONLY fight world title fights so you have a contract with Haymon until 2 years afetr you lost your title when your career is most liekly at the end anyway.
EVery champs igned with him is fucked.
And all top 10 guys are fucked as well since they mostly fight on televised cards so everytime they fight they extend the cotnract as well so you are even fucked if you are a champ and lose your title.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> @*Rooster* you have to wina world title to extend the contract? From what i read you only need to compete in a world title fight which is especially bad since as a champ you ONLY fight world title fights so you have a contract with Haymon until 2 years afetr you lost your title when your career is most liekly at the end anyway.
> EVery champs igned with him is fucked.
> And all top 10 guys are fucked as well since they mostly fight on televised cards so everytime they fight they extend the cotnract as well so you are even fucked if you are a champ and lose your title.


Holy shit. I was getting ready to check over the contract again and tell you that you're wrong and that clause sounds much too ridiculous to be the case, but fuck me, that's exactly what it says. That is insane. It can't be enforcable by law can it? That is some criminal shit.


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> what does pbf pay him?


haymon takes about 26.75% from floyd's guaranteed purse.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dodong said:


> haymon takes about 26.75% from floyd's guaranteed purse.


Source? The contract says 15% and I can't see why Haymon would take 26.75, that sounds like a random number you plucked from your arse.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Motherfuckers will sign anything with the promise of big money. Thing is, I don't hear any of his fighters ever complain about him, crazy. He has the opportunity to fuck each and every one of them, so he must not be, for us to not hear complaints.. But shit I'd be scared to lose bad while signed to him.


Probably in the contract that they can't complain about it. :!:


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

what i especially don't get is why Floyd signed with Haymon. 
Floyd can get every fight he wants everyone wants to fight him why would he sign a contract that won't expire until he stops fighting for 2 years and has to pay that guy 15% or even more Haymon can do nothing for Floyd.
Fighters as big as Floyd anyway need fewer people Haymon has nothing to offer Floyd he only takes a lot of his money


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

PivotPunch said:


> what i especially don't get is why Floyd signed with Haymon.
> Floyd can get every fight he wants everyone wants to fight him why would he sign a contract that won't expire until he stops fighting for 2 years and has to pay that guy 15% or even more Haymon can do nothing for Floyd.
> Fighters as big as Floyd anyway need fewer people Haymon has nothing to offer Floyd he only takes a lot of his money


Floyd is about as smart as Mike Tyson, Haymon is the brains behind the operation. (Ellerbe was the personal assistant)


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> what i especially don't get is why Floyd signed with Haymon.
> Floyd can get every fight he wants everyone wants to fight him why would he sign a contract that won't expire until he stops fighting for 2 years and has to pay that guy 15% or even more Haymon can do nothing for Floyd.
> Fighters as big as Floyd anyway need fewer people Haymon has nothing to offer Floyd he only takes a lot of his money


Floyd could be (and most likely is) on a very different deal to the one posted in the OP.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Haymon needs to fuck off and die. Deplorable rat


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Haymon needs to fuck off and die. Deplorable rat


If Haymon died who would tomato cans fight then?

He keeps them employed


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Article makes me respect Julian Williams


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Motherfuckers will sign anything with the promise of big money. Thing is, I don't hear any of his fighters ever complain about him, crazy. He has the opportunity to fuck each and every one of them, so he must not be, for us to not hear complaints.. But shit I'd be scared to lose bad while signed to him.


TBF he has only been amassing a big roster for a couple of years. People spoke highly of Don King and couldn't wait to sign for him early either but it sharp changes when things take a nose-dive. If he continues with the awful mis-matches he has signed off on this year then the fans will stop watching, the networks will put big pressure on him and he will then put pressure on his fighters and if they fuck off he will rip them to bits.

It seems boxing and promoters go round in big circles. Same thing is happening to a lower extent in Britain.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm only missing the part about them giving up their firstborn, everything else is right there.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Robney said:


> I'm only missing the part about them giving up their firstborn, everything else is right there.


LOL.

- It's probably in the fine print.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> TBF he has only been amassing a big roster for a couple of years. People spoke highly of Don King and couldn't wait to sign for him early either but it sharp changes when things take a nose-dive. If he continues with the awful mis-matches he has signed off on this year then the fans will stop watching, the networks will put big pressure on him and he will then put pressure on his fighters and if they fuck off he will rip them to bits.
> 
> It seems boxing and promoters go round in big circles. Same thing is happening to a lower extent in Britain.


Yeah that's true.. I just can't believe the extensions written in the contract along with not promising them fights, no clue why anyone would sign that. He could shelve fighters like Diddy does artists and it doesn't appear they can do anything about it. Risky as hell signing this contract unless you're one of the top fighters.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Yeah that's true.. I just can't believe the extensions written in the contract along with not promising them fights, no clue why anyone would sign that. He could shelve fighters like Diddy does artists and it doesn't appear they can do anything about it. Risky as hell signing this contract unless you're one of the top fighters.


Your gonna start seeing familiar looking guys turning pro late in their careers like Andrew Dirrell, David Garcia, Amir Karn, Austin Salmon etc


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Almost every fighter in boxing wants to sign that contract. Its obviously beneficial to their career. Mayweather is the poster boy of his success, Broner was the heir, and he now has JCC Jr., Haymon is the future of boxing whether the fans like it or not.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

I doubt that Haymon's willingness to match Julian Williams and Erislandy Lara tough applies to all his clients. Williams and Lara are two guys without major fanbases, sponsors, pushy promoters etc. They have to fight tough to build their name and their rep because nothing will be handed to them otherwise. It's the only way they can get the big paydays for themselves and Haymon.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Almost every fighter in boxing wants to sign that contract. Its obviously beneficial to their career. Mayweather is the poster boy of his success, Broner was the heir, and he now has JCC Jr., Haymon is the future of boxing whether the fans like it or not.


And yet, what fighters have actually benefitted from signing with Haymon?

There was Berto, of course, getting 1 mil + to fight a bunch of cans, and there's Mayweather. And then there's... there's.... there's ...... well, no one really. Why isn't Mathyssee a household name? Why isn't Thurman facing a top-3 opponent? Who let Danny Garcia make a total fool of himself, right when he was on the cusp of superstardom? Hell, Haymon couldn't even get a big fight for Wilder. It was Mauricio Sulaiman who made the Stiverne fight happen.

Haymon is feasting off his reputation from Berto & Floyd, meanwhile costing guys like Quillin and Stevenson millions of dollars, and doing fuck-all for the rest of his stable.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

941jeremy said:


> Almost every fighter in boxing wants to sign that contract. Its obviously beneficial to their career. Mayweather is the poster boy of his success, Broner was the heir, and he now has JCC Jr., Haymon is the future of boxing whether the fans like it or not.


Almost every fighter wanted to sign with Don king and look what happened. If Haymon is that trustworthy how come he makes his contracts so that his fighters can't do ANYTHING without his approval and extend the contract basically by 2 year each time they fight. They would have to stop fighting for 2 years after those 5 years or at the last 2 years of the 5 to break free of the contract. This is like slavery.
Most fighters simply aren't very smart promoters have been fucking them over for years and now it's Haymon doing it as an "advisor". 
I hope he gets sued for breach of the Ali act and at some point I'm sure he will I think I even read something about him having some trouble because of his "advisor" shit anyway a few weeks ago but since then there's been no news about it


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> And yet, what fighters have actually benefitted from signing with Haymon?
> 
> There was Berto, of course, getting 1 mil + to fight a bunch of cans, and there's Mayweather. And then there's... there's.... there's ...... well, no one really. Why isn't Mathyssee a household name? Why isn't Thurman facing a top-3 opponent? Who let Danny Garcia make a total fool of himself, right when he was on the cusp of superstardom? Hell, Haymon couldn't even get a big fight for Wilder. It was Mauricio Sulaiman who made the Stiverne fight happen.
> 
> Haymon is feasting off his reputation from Berto & Floyd, meanwhile costing guys like Quillin and Stevenson millions of dollars, and doing fuck-all for the rest of his stable.


Stevenson is 37 years old and he's been navigated away from the 2 biggest threats in his division while collecting nice and easy paydays in the process. Wilder is on the brink of being a household name and he hasn't ever faced a credible opponent. Broner has shown flaws since his days at Jr. lightweight yet he rose to stardom under HAYMON. Shot to shit fighters such as Tarver, Dawson, and Taylor have been resurrected under HAYMON. I'd love to see some of my favorite inactive fighters sign with Haymon imagine Rigo, Gamboa, Ward, and Mikey under Al Haymon.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> And yet, what fighters have actually benefitted from signing with Haymon?
> 
> There was Berto, of course, getting 1 mil + to fight a bunch of cans, and there's Mayweather. And then there's... there's.... there's ...... well, no one really. Why isn't Mathyssee a household name? Why isn't Thurman facing a top-3 opponent? Who let Danny Garcia make a total fool of himself, right when he was on the cusp of superstardom? Hell, Haymon couldn't even get a big fight for Wilder. It was Mauricio Sulaiman who made the Stiverne fight happen.
> 
> Haymon is feasting off his reputation from Berto & Floyd, meanwhile costing guys like Quillin and Stevenson millions of dollars, and doing fuck-all for the rest of his stable.


Matthysse signed with Haymon and got Garcia right away
Lara signed with Haymon and got Angulo, Trout, Canelo and Smith right away
Andre Dirrell signed with Haymon and now has fought 3 times in 6 months
Edwin Rodriguez signed with Haymon and got Andre Ward right away


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

"Matthysse signed with Haymon and got Garcia right away" 

- and look what happened. & since then ....

"Lara signed with Haymon and got Angulo, Trout, Canelo and Smith right away."

- OK, I'll give you that one.

"Andre Dirrell signed with Haymon and now has fought 3 times in 6 months." 

-but against who? And where is the publicity? Casuals don't even know he's back.

"Edwin Rodriguez signed with Haymon and got Andre Ward right away."

- A very questionable move, unless the payday was huge, and I suspect the payday sucked. (Does anyone know what Rodriguez actually took home from that fight?)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> "Matthysse signed with Haymon and got Garcia right away"
> 
> - and look what happened. & since then ....
> 
> ...


Rodriguez got paid $1 million, but paid 200,000 of that for the weight penalty.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Rodriguez got paid $1 million, but paid 200,000 of that for the weight penalty.


Didn't they both get fined too after the ref lost his shit?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Didn't they both get fined too after the ref lost his shit?


Oh yeah I do remember the ref saying that he wanted them to be docked some of their pay or at least threatened it along with disqualification


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh yeah I do remember the ref saying that he wanted them to be docked some of their pay or at least threatened it along with disqualification


He was probably trying to assert himself after accidently getting clocked. He took 2 points off both guys haha! I doubt he actually had any authority to demand a fine in those circumstances.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> He was probably trying to assert himself after accidently getting clocked. He took 2 points off both guys haha! I doubt he actually had any authority to demand a fine in those circumstances.


:yep yeah that referee was super pissed. I guess we can't get too mad because the fight was much cleaner after that


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Rodriguez got paid $1 million, but paid 200,000 of that for the weight penalty.


Holy crap. Well, OK then.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I challenge anyone to read that advisory agreement without feeling nauseous. 

Schaeffer was a colossal boner and I'm well aware of Arum's pungence but Haymon is the worst of the worst. Fuck that guy. Al is worse than all the bad promoters, judges and refs combined. Get the fuck out of boxing you exploitative, repressed tranny loving creep


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Hayman makes the tough fights only with his less marketable/profiled fighters. He protects his assets which costs boxing the most.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Haymon needs to fuck off and die


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, the fighter even has to pay Gaymon to travel on his behalf. Shit, I hope they aren't paying for Gaymon's trannies. 

Read the savings clause for a bit of fun. If the terms of the contract is illegal and nonenforceable, why the fuck would the fighter then still have to give the adviser any money? Who the fuck would enforce it at that point.

That contract is ridiculous.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

"There is no way out of this contract that I can see,* other than to bring a Muhammad Ali Act violation suit based on the premise that he is actually doing the job of promoter while masquerading as an â€˜adviser.â€™*"

Been saying this for a while now and I think Main Events had something with that aspect of their suit.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I think several parts of the contract would be deemed as unfair terms in a court so may not hold up in court, shocking some of the stuff in there


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I think several parts of the contract would be deemed as unfair terms in a court so may not hold up in court, shocking some of the stuff in there


I agree.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

What does this mean with regards to an Ali Act violation, @Bogotazo?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Any fighter that signs a contract with these leeches, thinking they're getting a fight deal, really need to go back to school or smack their dads around, FFS. Who signs on to this shit?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

It looks like the same contract every other promoter offers, except there are no false pretenses.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=85723

From boxingscene... Lampley can be an overwrought, whiny baby but he is spot on here. I really hope more media and fans keep addressing Haymon's larceny. What a scum bag.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wallet said:


> What does this mean with regards to an Ali Act violation, @Bogotazo?


That's a good question, I'd say this allows Haymon to be paid for any services actually within the realm of "advisor" in the eyes of the court, instead of throwing the whole contract out as unconscionable, should the court find a violation. Which still might happen. It depends on the scope of the violation I suppose. There's not a lot of precedent regarding what is a promoter and what is a manager and I believe past cases mostly dealt with a failure to disclose earnings, not an overlap of advisory/promotional duties. It's a juicy case.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Smirk said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=85723
> 
> From boxingscene... Lampley can be an overwrought, whiny baby but he is spot on here. I really hope more media and fans keep addressing Haymon's larceny. What a scum bag.


Conversely, he has always been pretty mum about Arum stealing at least 30 million from Manny Pacquiao.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Hayman makes the tough fights only with his less marketable/profiled fighters. He protects his assets which costs boxing the most.


Came here to say this but it has been covered. Lara and lesser known guys with no fan bases can't be fed a steady diet of tomato cans while making millions because no one gives a shit about them.

Guys like Garcia, Santa Cruz, Stevenson, they wake up with tomato hangovers but millions in the bank. Thank Al "trannies for days" Haymon.


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Source? The contract says 15% and I can't see why Haymon would take 26.75, that sounds like a random number you plucked from your arse.


http://i43.tinypic.com/iz5nhf.png

24,672,750 (floyd's purse) x 26.75% (haymon's share) = 6,599,693

plus oscar's promotional fee.....floyd's getting jacked.

tommy summers and fiddy wrote a letter essplaining the whole thing to floyd....they must not have known fool can't read.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Conversely, he has always been pretty mum about Arum stealing at least 30 million from Manny Pacquiao.


I don't think anyone is here to go to bat for Arum's integrity.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Could FLoyd's 2 year vacation be down to this contract?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> Could FLoyd's 2 year vacation be down to this contract?


He was gone for less than 2 years.


----------



## Holden McRotch (Sep 16, 2021)

I hate people who bring an old thread back to life.

But.... the links died, does anyone know where the contract can be found?
_(google was not my friend) _


----------

